# World of Warcraft-Story Chapter 2-Die Neue Welt



## Slashar (29. März 2009)

2. Kapitel: Die neue Welt



Die Gründung von Quel’Thalas
6.800 Jahre vor Warcraft I

Die von Dath’Remar angeführten Nachtelfen verließen Kalimdor und forderten die Stürme des Mahlstroms heraus. Viele, viele Jahre zogen ihre Flotten durch die Trümmer der Welt und entdeckten Geheimnisse und verlorene Königreiche. Dath’Remar, der den Namen Sonnenwanderer (oder „der bei Tage wandelt“) angenommen hatte, suchte Orte mit erheblicher Ley-Energie als neue Heimat für sein Volk.

Schließlich landete seine Flotte an der Küste des Königreichs, das die Menschen später Lordaeron nennen sollten. Die Hochelfen zogen landeinwärts und fanden eine Siedlung im ruhigen Tirisfal. Einige Jahre später verloren viele von ihnen nach und nach den Verstand. Man stellte die Theorie auf, dass etwas Böses unter diesem speziellen Teil der Welt hauste, doch konnte nie jemand den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Gerüchte beweisen. Die Hochelfen gaben ihr Lager auf und zogen weiter nordwärts in ein anderes Land mit starker Ley-Energie.

Als die Hochelfen das zerklüftete Bergland von Lordaeron durchquerten, wurde ihre Reise immer gefahrvoller. Da sie von den Leben spendenden Energien des Brunnens der Ewigkeit abgeschnitten waren, erkrankten viele in dem kalten Klima oder verhungerten. Die gravierendste Veränderung war jedoch, dass sie ihre Unsterblichkeit und auch ihre Immunität gegen die Elemente verloren. Ihre Größe nahm ein wenig ab und ihre Haut verlor den charakteristischen violetten Farbton. Und trotz aller Härten begegneten sie vielen wundersamen Kreaturen, die man nie zuvor in Kalimdor gesehen hatte. Darüber hinaus stießen sie auf Stämme primitiver Menschen, die in den alten Wäldern jagten. Die größte Bedrohung freilich, der sie begegneten, waren die gefräßigen und arglistigen Waldtrolle von Zul’Aman.

Die moosbewachsenen Trolle konnten verlorene Gliedmaßen regenerieren und schwere Verletzungen heilen, entpuppten sich jedoch als barbarisches, böses Volk. Das Reich Amani erstreckte sich über den größten Teil des nördlichen Lordaeron und die Trolle kämpften verbissen, um unerwünschte Fremde von ihren Grenzen fern zu halten. Die Elfen entwickelten eine tief empfundene Abscheu gegen die tückischen Trolle und töteten sie ohne Gnade, wenn sie ihnen begegneten.

Nach langen Jahren fanden die Hochelfen schließlich ein Land, das Kalimdor gleichkam. Tief in den Wäldern im Norden des Kontinents gründeten sie das Königreich Quel’Thalas und schworen, ein mächtiges Reich aufzubauen, neben dem sich das ihrer Kaldorei-Vettern unbedeutend ausnehmen sollte. Leider fanden sie bald heraus, dass sie Quel’Thalas auf einer alten Trollstadt erbaut hatten, die den Trollen immer noch hochheilig war. Schon nach kurzer Zeit griffen die Trolle die Siedlungen der Elfen in großer Zahl an.

Die störrischen Elfen wollten ihr neues Land aber keinesfalls aufgeben und hielten die wilden Trolle mit der Magie des Brunnens der Ewigkeit in Schach. Unter Führung von Dath’Remar konnten sie die Amani-Kriegsmeuten besiegen, die ihnen eins zu zehn überlegen waren. Einige Elfen jedoch gedachten der alten Warnungen der Kaldorei und fürchteten, der Einsatz der Magie könnte die Aufmerksamkeit der Brennenden Legion geweckt haben. Aus diesem Grund beschlossen sie, ihre Länder mit einer schützenden Barriere zu verbergen, hinter der sie aber dennoch an ihren Verzauberungskünsten arbeiten konnten. Sie errichteten eine Reihe monolithischer Runensteine an verschiedenen Stellen rund um Quel’Thalas, die die Grenzen der magischen Barriere kennzeichneten. Die Runensteine schirmten die Magie der Elfen nicht nur gegen außerdimensionale Bedrohungen ab, sondern hielten auch die abergläubischen Kriegsmeuten der Trolle fern.

Im Lauf der Zeit wurde Quel’Thalas zum strahlenden Monument der Anstrengungen und magischen Leistungsfähigkeit der Hochelfen. Die atemberaubenden Paläste wurden im selben architektonischen Stil wie die alten Hallen von Kalimdor errichtet und dennoch harmonisch in die natürliche Beschaffenheit des Landes eingefügt. Quel’Thalas war zu dem funkelnden Edelstein geworden, der den Elfen vorgeschwebt hatte. Die Synode von Silbermond wurde als herrschende Macht über Quel’Thalas gegründet, doch die Sonnenwanderer-Dynastie bewahrte sich ein Quäntchen politische Macht. Die aus sieben der bedeutendsten Hochelfenfürsten bestehende Synode setzte sich für die Sicherheit der Elfenländer und Elfenvölker ein. Die Hochelfen blieben von ihrer schützenden Barriere umgeben, schlugen die alten Warnungen der Kaldorei in den Wind und nutzten ihre Magie weiterhin ausufernd in fast allen Aspekten ihres Lebens.

Fast viertausend Jahre lang lebten die Hochelfen friedlich in der Abgeschiedenheit und Sicherheit ihres Königreichs. Doch die rachsüchtigen Trolle gaben nicht so leicht auf. Sie schmiedeten Ränke in den Tiefen ihrer Wälder und warteten darauf, dass die Zahl ihrer Kriegsmeuten wuchs. Schließlich stürmte eine mächtige Trollarmee aus dem Schatten der Wälder und belagerte abermals die leuchtenden Türme von Quel’Thalas.


Arathor und die Trollkriege
2.800 Jahre vor Warcraft I

Während die Hochelfen unter dem brutalen Ansturm der Trolle ums Überleben kämpften, bemühten sich die versprengten nomadischen Menschen von Lordaeron, ihre eigenen Stammesländer zu konsolidieren. Die Stämme der frühen Menschen überfielen gegenseitig ihre Siedlungen und gaben nichts auf Ehre oder Zusammenhalt des Volkes. Doch ein Stamm, Arathi genannt, erkannte, dass man die zunehmende Gefahr durch die Trolle nicht mehr ignorieren konnte. Die Arathi wollten alle Stämme unter ihrer Herrschaft vereinen, damit sie sich den Kriegsmeuten der Trolle mit einer Einheitsfront entgegenstellen konnten.

Im Lauf von sechs Jahren gelang es den Arathi, die rivalisierenden Stämme zu überlisten und zu unterwerfen. Nach jedem Sieg boten die Arathi dem eroberten Volk Frieden und Gleichheit an. Auf diese Weise sicherten sie sich die Loyalität der Besiegten. Schließlich setzten sich die Arathi aus vielen verschiedenen Stämmen zusammen und verfügten über ein riesiges Heer. Da die Kriegsherren der Arathi der festen Überzeugung waren, dass sie gegen die Kriegsmeuten der Trolle und, falls erforderlich, sogar gegen die einsiedlerischen Elfen bestehen konnten, beschlossen sie, in der südlichen Region von Lordaeron eine mächtige befestigte Stadt zu errichten. Dieser Stadtstaat namens Strom wurde zur Hauptstadt von Arathor, der Nation der Arathi. Je mehr Arathors Wohlstand wuchs, desto mehr Menschen reisten über den riesigen Kontinent und suchten Schutz und Sicherheit in Strom.

Die unter einem Banner vereinigten Stämme der Menschen begründeten eine starke, optimistische Kultur. Thoradin, der König von Arathor, wusste wohl, dass die geheimnisvollen Elfen in den Ländern des Nordens unablässig von den Trollen belagert wurden, wollte sein Volk aber keiner Gefahr aussetzen, indem er einsiedlerische Fremde verteidigen half. Viele Monate vergingen, bis Gerüchte über eine angebliche Niederlage der Elfen von Norden eintrafen. Aber erst als erschöpfte Botschafter aus Quel’Thalas in Strom eintrafen, wurde Thoradin klar, wie groß die Gefahr, die von den Trollen ausging, wirklich war.

Die Elfen ließen Thoradin wissen, dass die Armeen der Trolle riesig waren und die Trolle ganz gewiss die Südländer angreifen würden, wenn sie Quel’Thalas erst einmal zerstört hatten. Die verzweifelten Elfen, die dringend militärischer Unterstützung bedurften, willigten hastig ein, bestimmte auserwählte Menschen den Umgang mit der Magie zu lehren, falls diese ihnen gegen die Kriegsmeuten beistanden. Thoradin, der jeder Form von Magie misstrauisch gegenüberstand, sagte den Elfen in Ermangelung von Alternativen seine Hilfe zu. Unmittelbar danach trafen Elfen-Zauberhexer in Arathor ein und unterwiesen eine Gruppe Menschen im Gebrauch der Magie.

Die Elfen stellten fest, dass die Menschen im Umgang mit der Magie zwar ungeübt waren, aber eine erstaunliche natürliche Affinität dafür besaßen. Einhundert Menschen wurden in die Grundzüge der magischen Geheimnisse der Elfen eingeführt: nicht mehr, als unbedingt erforderlich waren, um gegen die Trolle zu kämpfen. Als die Elfen überzeugt waren, dass ihre menschlichen Schüler im Kampf nützlich sein konnten, verließen sie Strom und reisten mit den mächtigen Armeen von König Thoradin nach Norden.

Die vereinigten Armeen von Elfen und Menschen stießen am Fuß des Alteracgebirges auf die überlegenen Kriegsmeuten der Trolle. Die Schlacht währte viele Tage, aber die unerschütterlichen Armeen von Arathor blieben unermüdlich und wichen keinen Schritt vor dem Ansturm der Trolle zurück. Den Elfenfürsten schien die Zeit reif, die Macht ihrer Magie gegen den Feind zu entfesseln. Hundert Menschenmagier und eine Vielzahl von Zauberhexern der Elfen riefen die Wut des Himmels herab und ließen Feuer auf die Armee der Trolle regnen. Die Elementarfeuer verhinderten, dass die Trolle ihre Verletzungen heilen konnten, und verbrannten ihre geschundenen Leiber von innen heraus.

Dann endlich stoben die Armeen der Trolle auseinander und wollten fliehen, doch Thoradins Soldaten hetzten sie und metzelten sie bis auf den letzten Mann nieder. Von dieser Niederlage erholten sich die Trolle nie mehr; ihre Tage als starke Nation waren endgültig gezählt. In der Gewissheit, dass Quel’Thalas sicher war, schworen die Elfen der Nation Arathor und dem Geschlecht des Königs Thoradin ihre Treue. Menschen und Elfen lebten fortan Jahrhunderte lang in friedlicher Verbundenheit.


Die Wächter von Tirisfal
2.700 Jahre vor Warcraft I

Nachdem die Trolle aus den Nordländern vertrieben waren, versuchten die Elfen von Quel’Thalas, ihre ruhmreiche Nation wieder aufzubauen. Die siegreichen Armeen von Arathor kehrten in die Südländer Stroms zurück. Die Menschen von Arathor erlebten eine Blütezeit des Wachstums. Doch Thoradin befürchtete, das Reich könnte zerfallen, wenn es sich zu sehr ausdehnte, und achtete darauf, dass Strom stets der Mittelpunkt des Reiches Arathor blieb. Nach vielen Jahren des Reichtums und Wohlstands verstarb der mächtige Thoradin hochbetagt. Nun stand es Arathors jüngerer Generation frei, das Reich über die Grenzen von Strom hinaus auszudehnen.

Die anfänglichen einhundert Magier, die von den Elfen den Umgang mit der Magie gelernt hatten, stärkten ihre Macht und studierten die mystische Disziplin des Zauberwirkens in allen Einzelheiten. Diese Magi waren damals wegen ihres starken Willens und ihrer edlen Gesinnung ausgewählt worden. Sie hatten ihre Magie behutsam und verantwortungsbewusst ausgeübt. Doch dann gaben sie ihre Geheimnisse und Kräfte an eine jüngere Generation weiter, die weder die Härten des Krieges noch die Notwendigkeit von Zurückhaltung kannte. Diese jüngeren Magier praktizierten Magie aus Eigennutz, nicht verantwortungsvoll zum Wohle ihrer Mitbürger.

Als das Reich wuchs und neue Länder erobert wurden, zogen auch die jungen Magier in die Südländer. Die Magier setzten ihre mystische Macht ein, beschützten ihre Brüder vor den wilden Tieren des Landes und ermöglichten die Gründung neuer Stadtstaaten in der Wildnis. Doch je größer ihre Macht wurde, desto selbstgefälliger und isolierter vom Rest der Gesellschaft wurden sie.

Der zweite arathorische Stadtstaat Dalaran wurde in den Ländern nördlich von Strom gegründet. Viele angehende Magier ließen die Enge von Strom hinter sich und reisten nach Dalaran, wo sie ihre neuen Kräfte ungehindert einsetzen konnten. Diese Magier errichteten mit ihren Fertigkeiten die verzauberten Türme von Dalaran und gingen begeistert ihren Studien nach. Die Bürger von Dalaran duldeten die Unternehmungen der Magier und ließen unter dem Schutz der Verteidiger und ihrer Magie eine blühende Wirtschaft entstehen. Doch als mehr und mehr Magier ihre Kunst ausübten, wurde die Realität um Dalaran herum dünn und bekam Risse.

Die düsteren Agenten der Brennenden Legion, die verbannt worden waren, als der Brunnen der Ewigkeit zusammenbrach, wurden durch das unbedachte Zauberwirken der Magier von Dalaran in die Welt zurückgeholt. Zwar traten diese vergleichsweise schwachen Dämonen nicht in großer Zahl auf, stifteten aber auf den Straßen von Dalaran nicht wenig Verwirrung und Chaos. Die meisten Begegnungen mit Dämonen blieben vereinzelte Vorfälle und die herrschende Magokratie tat alles, um sie vor der Öffentlichkeit zu vertuschen. Die mächtigsten Magier wurden ausgeschickt, um die flüchtigen Dämonen einzufangen, nicht selten jedoch konnten sie den einsamen Agenten der mächtigen Legion nicht das Wasser reichen.

Nach einigen Monaten argwöhnten die abergläubischen Bauern, dass ihre zaubernden Herrscher etwas vor ihnen verheimlichten. Gerüchte über eine Revolution machten in den Straßen von Dalaran die Runde, während die paranoiden Bürger den Motiven und Bräuchen der Magier, die sie einst bewundert hatten, in zunehmendem Maße misstrauten. Die Magokraten fürchteten, dass die Bauern sich erheben und dass Strom gegen sie vorgehen könnte, und wandten sich an die einzige Gruppe, von der sie sich eine Lösung ihres Dilemmas versprachen: die Elfen.

Als die Elfen durch die Magokraten von Dämonenaktivität in Dalaran erfuhren, entsandten sie hastig ihre mächtigsten Hexer in die Länder der Menschen. Die Elfen-Hexer studierten die Energieströme in Dalaran und erstellten detaillierte Berichte über sämtliche Dämonenaktivitäten, derer sie gewahr wurden. Sie kamen zu der Schlussfolgerung, dass zwar nur wenige Dämonen durch die Welt streiften, die Legion selbst jedoch eine ernst zu nehmende Gefahr bleiben würde, solange die Menschen weiterhin mit den Kräften der Magie spielten.

Der Rat von Silbermond, der über die Elfen von Quel’Thalas herrschte, schloss einen geheimen Pakt mit den Magokratenfürsten von Dalaran. Die Elfen weihten die Magokraten in die Geschichte des alten Kalimdor und der Brennenden Legion ein, eine Geschichte, die noch immer eine Bedrohung für die Welt darstellte. Sie ließen die Menschen wissen, dass sie ihre Bürger vor den heimtückischen Agenten der Legion beschützen mussten, wenn sie weiterhin Gebrauch von der Magie machen wollten. Die Magokraten schlugen vor, einen einzigen sterblichen Helden zu ermächtigen, der ihre kollektiven Kräfte nutzen und einen immer währenden geheimen Krieg gegen die Legion führen sollte. Es wurde ausdrücklich betont, dass die Mehrzahl der Menschen nie etwas von den Wächtern oder der Gefahr durch die Legion erfahren durfte, damit es nicht aus Angst und Paranoia zu Aufständen kam. Die Elfen willigten in den Vorschlag ein und gründeten einen Geheimbund, der die Auswahl des Wächters überwachen und mit dazu beitragen sollte, dem Erstarken des Chaos in der Welt einen Riegel vorzuschieben.

Der Geheimbund hielt versteckte Treffen in Tirisfal ab, wo die Hochelfen Lordaeron erstmals besiedelt hatten. Sie nannten den Geheimbund die Wächter von Tirisfal. Die sterblichen Helden, die zu Wächtern erkoren wurden, erhielten die unglaublichen Kräfte der Elfen- und der Menschenmagie. Es sollte immer nur jeweils einen Wächter geben, dieser jedoch mit solch enormen Kräften ausgestattet, dass er die Agenten der Legion im Alleingang zurückdrängen konnte, wo immer er ihnen begegnete. So groß war die Macht des Wächters, dass nur der Rat von Tirisfal die Befugnis erhielt, mögliche Nachfolger für das Amt zu wählen. Wann immer ein Wächter zu alt oder des geheimen Krieges gegen das Chaos überdrüssig wurde, wählte der Rat einen neuen Helden und kanalisierte die Wächterenergie unter sorgsam kontrollierten Bedingungen in diesen neuen Agenten.

Generation um Generation verteidigten die Wächter die Menschenmassen in den Ländern Arathor und Quel’Thalas gegen die unsichtbare Bedrohung der Brennenden Legion. Arathor blühte auf und gedieh, derweil die Ausübung der Magie im gesamten Reich Verbreitung fand. In der Zwischenzeit hielten die Wächter sorgsam nach Spuren dämonischer Aktivität Ausschau.


Eisenschmiede – das Erwachen der Zwerge
2.500 Jahre vor Warcraft I

In alten Zeiten, als die Titanen Azeroth verlassen hatten, formten ihre Kinder, die Irdenen genannt, weiterhin die tiefen Abgründe der Welt. Die Irdenen kümmerten sich nicht weiter um die Belange der Völker an der Oberfläche, sondern wollten nur die dunklen Tiefen der Erde erforschen.

Als die Welt nach der Implosion des Brunnens der Ewigkeit zerrissen wurde, waren die Folgen für die Irdenen immens. Die Irdenen, die sich unter den Schmerzen der Erde krümmten, verloren weitgehend ihre Identität und schlossen sich in den Kammern aus Stein ein, in denen sie erschaffen worden waren. Uldaman, Uldum, Ulduar ... das waren die Namen der alten titanischen Städte, wo die Irdenen Gestalt und Form angenommen hatten. Fast achttausend Jahre lang ruhten die Irdenen in Frieden tief unter der Welt.

Was die Irdenen weckte, ist unklar, auf jeden Fall erwachten sie schließlich irgendwann aus ihrem selbst gewählten Schlummer. Nun mussten die Irdenen feststellen, dass sie sich im Laufe ihres Schlafs sichtlich verändert hatten. Ihr harter Felspanzer war zu glatter, weicher Haut geworden, ihre Macht über Steine und Erde war geschwunden. Sie waren sterbliche Wesen geworden.

Die Letzten der Irdenen, die sich nun Zwerge nannte, verließen die Hallen von Uldaman und zogen hinaus in die erwachende Welt. Doch da die Sicherheit und Wunder tiefer Orte sie nach wie vor betörten, gründeten sie ein gewaltiges Königreich unter dem höchsten Berg des Landes. Sie nannten ihr Land Khaz Modan oder „Berg von Khaz“, dem titanischen Former Khaz’goroth zu Ehren. Als sie ihrem Titanenvater einen Altar errichteten, schufen die Zwerge eine mächtige Schmiede im Herzen des Berges. Von diesem Tage an trug die Stadt, die um diese Schmiede herum wuchs, den Namen Eisenschmiede.

Die Zwerge, die für ihr Leben gern Edelsteine und Gestein formten, suchten in den umliegenden Bergen nach Reichtümern und kostbaren Mineralien. Da sie mit ihrer Arbeit unter Tage zufrieden waren, kümmerten sich die Zwerge nicht um die Angelegenheiten ihrer Nachbarn an der Oberfläche.


Die sieben Königreiche
1.200 Jahre vor Warcraft I

Strom diente weiterhin als zentrale Nabe von Arathor, doch auf dem gesamten Kontinent Lordaeron entstanden weitere neue Stadtstaaten wie Dalaran. Gilneas, Alterac und Kul Tiras entstanden als erste Stadtstaaten, und auch wenn sie alle ihre eigenen Bräuche und Gewohnheiten hatten, fügten sie sich doch der Oberhoheit von Strom.

Unter den wachsamen Blicken des Ordens von Tirisfal wurde Dalaran zum wichtigsten Ausbildungszentrum für Magier im ganzen Land. Die Magokraten, die Dalaran regierten, gründeten die Kirin Tor, eine spezialisierte Sekte, die jeden Zauber und jeden magischen Gegenstand, den die Menschheit bis dahin kannte, erforschen und katalogisieren sollte.

Gilneas und Alterac wurden zu starken Verbündeten von Strom und stellten gewaltige Armeen auf, die die südlichen Bergregionen von Khaz Modan erforschten. In dieser Zeit begegneten Menschen erstmals dem alten Zwergenvolk und besuchten die höhlenartige unterirdische Stadt Eisenschmiede. Menschen und Zwerge weihten einander in viele Geheimnisse der Metallbearbeitung und Ingenieurskunst ein und entdeckten eine gemeinsame Neigung zum Kämpfen und Geschichtenerzählen.

Der Stadtstaat Kul Tiras, auf einer großen Insel südlich von Lordaeron gegründet, entwickelte eine blühende, auf Fischfang und Schifffahrt basierende Wirtschaft. Mit der Zeit baute Kul Tiras eine mächtige Flotte von Handelsschiffen, die auf der Suche nach exotischen Waren zum Kaufen und Verkaufen in alle bekannten Länder segelte. Doch obwohl die Wirtschaft von Arathor florierte, verfielen nach und nach ihre stärksten Elemente.

Im Lauf der Zeit sannen die Fürsten von Strom darauf, ihre Anwesen in die fruchtbaren Nordländer von Lordaeron zu verlegen und die kargen Gebiete im Süden zu verlassen. Die Erben von König Thoradin, die letzten Nachfahren des Geschlechts der Arathi, traten dafür ein, dass Strom nicht aufgegeben werden sollte, und zogen damit den Unmut weiter Teile der Bevölkerung auf sich, die ebenfalls auf Wanderschaft gehen wollten. Die Fürsten von Strom, die im ungezähmten Norden Reinheit und Erleuchtung finden wollten, fassten den Entschluss, ihre alte Stadt hinter sich zu lassen. Weit entfernt gründeten die Fürsten von Strom nördlich von Dalaran einen neuen Stadtstaat, den sie Lordaeron nannten. Der gesamte Kontinent übernahm schließlich den Namen dieses Stadtstaats. Lordaeron wurde zu einem Mekka für alle religiös motivierten Pilger und solche, die inneren Frieden und Sicherheit suchten.

Die Nachfahren der Arathi, die in den verfallenden Mauern des alten Strom geblieben waren, fassten den Entschluss, über die Felsengebirge von Khaz Modan nach Süden zu ziehen. Nach vielen Jahreszeiten fand ihre Reise schließlich ein Ende und sie ließen sich in der nördlichen Region des Kontinents nieder, den sie Azeroth nennen sollten. In einem fruchtbaren Tal gründeten sie das Königreich Sturmwind, das bald zu einer autarken Macht wurde.

Die wenigen Krieger, die in Strom geblieben waren, wollten weiter ausharren und die alten Mauern ihrer Stadt bewachen. Strom war nicht mehr der Mittelpunkt des Reiches, entwickelte sich aber zu einer neuen Nation, die Stromgarde genannt wurde. Jeder Stadtstaat für sich brachte es zu Blüte und Wohlstand, aber das Reich Arathor war definitiv zerfallen. Da jede Nation ihre eigenen Bräuche und Überzeugungen entwickelte, hatten sie bald kaum noch etwas gemeinsam. König Thoradins Vision einer geeinten Menschheit war endgültig vergessen.


Aegwynn und die Drachenjagd
823 Jahre vor Warcraft I

Während politische Beziehungen und Rivalitäten unter den sieben Menschennationen wuchsen und schwanden, ließ die Reihe der Wächter in ihren Anstrengungen zum Schutz gegen das Chaos niemals nach. Im Lauf der Jahre gab es viele dieser Wächter, doch nur einer erhielt jeweils die Macht von Tirisfal. Eine der letzten Wächterinnen jener Zeit tat sich als besonders mächtige Kriegerin gegen die Schatten hervor. Aegwynn, ein ehrgeiziges Menschenmädchen, errang die Approbation des Ordens und erhielt den Mantel der Wächterschaft. Aegwynn hetzte Dämonen, wo immer sie ihnen begegnete, und löschte sie aus, stellte aber oft die Autorität des von Männern dominierten Rates von Tirisfal in Frage. Sie glaubte, dass die alten Elfen und älteren Menschen, die den Rat bildeten, zu sehr in ihren Denkweisen erstarrt und nicht weitsichtig genug wären, den Konflikt mit dem Chaos endgültig zu beenden. Sie war der endlosen Diskussionen und Debatten überdrüssig und wollte ihren Herren und Mitstreiter mit jeder Faser ihres Körpers von ihrer eigenen Tüchtigkeit überzeugen, daher schätzte sie in entscheidenden Situationen Tapferkeit manchmal höher ein als Weisheit.

Je besser sie die kosmische Macht von Tirisfal meisterte, desto deutlicher wurde sich Aegwynn einer Anzahl mächtiger Dämonen bewusst, die den eisigen Kontinent Nordend heimsuchten. Aegwynn zog in den fernen Norden und verfolgte die Dämonen bis in die Berge. Dort fand sie heraus, dass die Dämonen einen der letzten noch existierenden Drachenschwarm jagten und den alten Kreaturen die ihnen innewohnende Magie aussaugten. Die mächtigen Großdrachen, die vor den expansionistischen Gesellschaften der Sterblichen geflohen waren, übertrafen die dunkle Magie der Legion nicht an Stärke. Aegwynn griff die Dämonen an und machte ihnen mit Hilfe der edlen Großdrachen den Garaus. Doch als der letzte Dämon von der Welt verbannt wurde, brach im Norden ein gewaltiger Sturm aus. Eine riesenhafte finstere Fratze erschien am Himmel über Nordend. Sargeras, der Dämonenkönig und Fürst der Brennenden Legion, erschien vor Aegwynn und loderte vor höllischer Energie. Er ließ die junge Wächterin wissen, dass die Zeit von Tirisfal zur Neige ginge und die ganze Welt sich bald der Macht der Legion beugen müsse.

Die stolze Aegwynn fühlte sich dem drohenden Gott gewachsen und entfesselte ihre Macht gegen Sargeras’ Avatar. Es fiel Aegwynn auffällig leicht, den Dämonenlord mit ihren Kräften anzugreifen und seine materielle Hülle zu töten. Da die naive Aegwynn befürchtete, Sargeras’ Geist könnte noch verweilen, schloss sie die zerschundene Hülle seines Körpers in einer der alten Hallen von Kalimdor ein, die nach der Zerstörung des Brunnens der Ewigkeit auf den Meeresgrund gesunken war. Aegwynn sollte nie erfahren, dass sie genau nach Sargeras’ Plänen gehandelt hatte. Unwissentlich hatte sie das Schicksal der Welt der Sterblichen besiegelt, denn als sein Leib starb, hatte Sargeras seinen Geist in Aegwynns geschwächten Körper transferiert. Sargeras hauste viele Jahre in den dunkelsten Winkeln ihrer Seele, ohne dass die junge Wächterin auch nur die geringste Ahnung davon hatte.


Krieg der drei Hämmer
230 Jahre vor Warcraft I

Die Zwerge von Eisenschmiede lebten lange Jahre in Frieden. Aber ihre Gesellschaft wurde zu groß für die Enge ihrer Bergstädte. Der mächtige Hochkönig Modimus Ambossar regierte die Zwerge zwar gerecht und weise, doch in der Gesellschaft der Zwerge waren drei starke Fraktionen entstanden.

Der Bronzebart-Klan, der von Than Madoran Bronzebart beherrscht wurde, stand treu zum Hochkönig und stellte die traditionellen Verteidiger von Eisenschmiede. Der Wildhammer-Klan unter Than Khardros Wildhammer bewohnte die Vorgebirge und Felsspalten am Fuß des Berges und strebte nach mehr Einfluss in der Stadt. Die dritte Fraktion, der Dunkeleisen-Zwergeklan, wurde von dem Zauberhexer-Than Thaurissan beherrscht. Die Dunkeleisen-Zwerge verbargen sich in den dunkelsten Schatten unter dem Berg und schmiedeten Ränke gegen die Bronzebart und Wildhammer.

Eine Zeit lang wahrten die drei Fraktionen einen brüchigen Frieden, doch als Hochkönig Ambossar in hohem Alter verschied, kam es zu offenen Spannungen. Die drei herrschenden Klans entfesselten einen Krieg um die Herrschaft über Eisenschmiede. Viele Jahre tobte der Bürgerkrieg der Zwerge unter der Erde. Schließlich trieben die Bronzebart, die über das größte stehende Heer verfügten, die Dunkeleisen-Zwerge und Wildhammer in die Verbannung.

Khardros und seine Wildhammer-Krieger zogen durch die Barrierentore von Dun Algaz nach Norden und gründeten auf dem fernen Gipfel Grim Batol ihr eigenes Reich. Dort erlebten die Wildhammer eine Blütezeit und konnten ihre Schatzkammern wieder füllen. Mit Thaurissan und seinen Dunkeleisen-Zwerge meinte es das Schicksal nicht so gut. In ihrer Verbitterung und Wut nach der Niederlage schworen sie Eisenschmiede Rache. Thaurissan führte sein Volk weit in den Süden, wo sie im malerischen Rotkammgebirge eine Stadt gründeten (der er seinen eigenen Namen gab). Der über viele Jahre hinweg angehäufte Wohlstand ließ die Dunkeleisen-Zwerge den Groll gegen ihre Vettern nicht vergessen. Auch die lange seit damals vergangene Zeit half nicht, die Herzen zu erweichen. Thaurissan und sein Zauberhexerweib Modgud begannen Feldzüge gegen Eisenschmiede und Grim Batol. Die Dunkeleisen-Zwerge wollten ganz Khaz Modan für sich beanspruchen.

Die Armeen der Dunkeleisen-Zwerge rückten gegen ihre Vettern vor und hätten um ein Haar die Festungen beider Königreiche vernichtet. Schlussendlich jedoch führte Madoran Bronzebart seinen Klan zu einem entscheidenden Sieg über Thaurissans Armee von Zauberern. Thaurissan und seine Diener flohen zurück in ihre sichere Stadt und ahnten nichts von den Geschehnissen in Grim Batol, wo es Modguds Armee nicht besser gegen Khardros und seine Wildhammer-Krieger erging.

Als Modgud gegen die feindlichen Krieger vorrückte, wandte sie ihre Kräfte an, um Furcht in ihren Herzen zu säen. Schatten folgten ihrem Gebot, dunkles Getier kroch aus den Tiefen der Erde empor und jagte die Wildhammer in ihren eigenen Hallen. Schließlich durchbrach Modgud die Tore und belagerte die Festung selbst. Die Wildhammer kämpften verzweifelt, Khardros selbst schritt durch das Schlachtengetümmel, um die Zauberhexerin und Königin zu erschlagen. Als ihre Königin gefallen war, flohen die Dunkeleisen-Zwerge vor der Wut der Wildhammer. Sie eilten nach Süden zur Festung ihres Königs, trafen unterwegs jedoch auf die Armeen von Eisenschmiede, die zur Unterstützung von Grim Batol gekommen waren. Die verbliebenen Streitkräfte der Dunkeleisen-Zwerge wurden zwischen den beiden Armeen aufgerieben und vollkommen vernichtet.

Danach wandten sich die vereinten Armeen von Eisenschmiede und Grim Batol nach Süden, um Thaurissan und seinen Dunkeleisen-Zwerge endgültig den Todesstoß zu versetzen. Sie waren noch nicht weit gekommen, als sich Thaurissan in seinem Zorn zu einem Zauber von katastrophalen Ausmaßen hinreißen ließ. Thaurissan wollte einen übernatürlichen Diener beschwören, der seinen Sieg gewährleisten konnte, und rief die alten Mächte an, die unter der Welt schliefen. Zu seinem Entsetzen war die Kreatur, die erschien, weitaus schrecklicher, als er es sich in seinen kühnsten Alpträumen ausgemalt hätte, und sie führte letztlich seinen Untergang herbei.

Ragnaros der Feuerfürst, der unsterbliche Herr und Meister aller Feuer-Elementargeister, war von den Titanen verbannt worden, als die Welt noch jung war. Als Thaurissan Ragnaros durch seinen Ruf befreit hatte, begann dessen Existenz erneut... in einer feurigen Eruption. Ragnaros’ apokalyptische Wiedergeburt auf Azeroth zerschmetterte das Rotkammgebirge und ließ im Zentrum der Verheerung einen lodernden Vulkan entstehen. Der Vulkan, der den Namen Schwarzfelsspitze erhielt, grenzte im Norden an die Sengende Schlucht und im Süden an die Brennende Steppe. Thaurissan wurde ein Opfer der Kräfte, die er entfesselt hatte, und seine überlebenden Brüder wurden von Ragnaros und seinen Elementargeistern versklavt. Sie hausen bis auf den heutigen Tag in der Spitze.

Als König Madoran und König Khardros die schrecklichen Verwüstungen und Feuersbrünste sahen, die in den Bergen im Süden ausbrachen, ließen sie ihre Armeen anhalten und kehrten schnellstens in ihre Königreiche zurück, da sie nicht den furchtbaren Zorn von Ragnaros auf sich ziehen wollten.

Die Bronzebarts kehrten nach Eisenschmiede zurück und bauten ihre prächtige Stadt wieder auf. Die Wildhammer kehrten nach Grim Batol zurück. Doch Modguds Tod hatte den Ruch des Bösen in der Bergfestung hinterlassen und die Wildhammer fanden sie unbewohnbar vor. Verbitterten Herzens beklagten sie den Verlust ihrer geliebten Heimat. König Bronzebart bot den Wildhammern ein Refugium in Eisenschmiede an, aber die Wildhammer weigerten sich standhaft. Khardros führte sein Volk nach Norden in die Länder von Lordaeron. Die Wildhammer ließen sich in den dichten Wäldern des Hinterlandes nieder und gründeten die Stadt Nistgipfel, wo die Wildhammer im Einklang mit der Natur lebten und sogar ein Bündnis mit den mächtigen Greifen der Gegend eingingen.

Da sie Beziehungen und Handel mit ihren Vettern aufrechterhalten wollten, bauten die Zwerge von Eisenschmiede zwei gewaltige Brückenbögen, die so genannte Thandol-Spange, um die Kluft zwischen Khaz Modan und Lordaeron zu überbrücken. Durch den beiderseitigen Handel brachten es beide Königreiche zu Wohlstand. Nach dem Tod von Madoran und Khardros ließen ihre Söhne gemeinsam zwei große Statuen zu Ehren ihrer Väter errichten. Die beiden Statuen wachten über den Pass in die Südländer, die im Kielwasser von Ragnaros’ versengender Präsenz vulkanisch geworden waren. Sie dienten als Warnung für alle, die Eroberungspläne gegen die Königreiche der Zwerge hegten, und als Mahnung, welch hohen Preis die Dunkeleisen-Zwerge für ihre Verbrechen zahlen mussten.

Die beiden Königreiche blieben einander einige Jahre eng verbunden, doch die Schrecken, die sie in Grim Batol sahen, hatten die Wildhammer sehr verändert. Sie lebten jetzt oberirdisch an den Hängen des Nistgipfels, anstatt ein gewaltiges Reich im Inneren des Berges zu schaffen. Die ideologischen Differenzen zwischen den beiden verbliebenen Zwergenklans ließen sie schließlich getrennte Wege gehen.


Der letzte Wächter
45 Jahre vor Warcraft I

Die Wächterin Aegwynn wurde im Lauf der Jahre immer mächtiger und nutzte die Energien von Tirisfal, um ihr Leben deutlich zu verlängern. Von der törichten Überzeugung verblendet, dass sie Sargeras endgültig besiegt hätte, beschützte sie die Welt fast neunhundert Jahre lang vor den Dienern des Dämonenkönigs. Doch der Rat von Tirisfal entschied schließlich, dass ihre Dienstzeit zu Ende gehen sollte. Der Rat befahl Aegwynn, nach Dalaran zurückzukehren, damit sie einen Nachfolger für die Macht des Wächters wählen konnten. Doch da beschloss Aegwynn, die dem Rat misstraute, selbst einen Nachfolger zu bestimmen.

Die stolze Aegwynn setzte sich in den Kopf, einen Sohn zur Welt zu bringen, dem sie die Macht übertragen würde. Sie hatte nicht die Absicht, ihren Nachfolger so vom Rat von Tirisfal manipulieren zu lassen, wie sie selbst manipuliert worden war. Aegwynn reiste in die südlichste Nation von Azeroth und fand den perfekten Vater für ihren Sohn: einen hoch talentierten Menschenmagier. Sein Name war Nielas Aran. Aran war Hofzauberer und Berater von Azeroths König. Aegwynn verführte den Magier und empfing einen Sohn von ihm. Nielas’ natürliche Begabung für Magie wurde auf das ungeborene Kind vererbt, daher scheinen die tragischen Schritte, die es später unternahm, fast vorherbestimmt zu sein. Auch die Macht von Tirisfal wurde dem Kind zuteil, sollte jedoch erst geweckt werden, als es die körperliche Reife erlangt hatte.

Die Zeit verging. Schließlich gebar Aegwynn ihren Sohn in einem abgelegenen Hain. Aegwynn taufte den Knaben Medivh, was in der Hochelfensprache „Bewahrer der Geheimnisse“ bedeutet, und war der festen Überzeugung, dass der Junge zum nächsten Wächter heranwachsen würde. Unglücklicherweise hatte der böse Geist von Sargeras, der sich in ihr verbarg, noch im Mutterleib Besitz von dem schutzlosen Kind ergriffen. Aegwynn hatte keine Ahnung, dass der neueste Wächter der Welt bereits von ihrer größten Nemesis besessen war.

Der festen Überzeugung, dass ihr Säugling normal und gesund war, brachte Aegwynn den kleinen Medivh zum Hof von Azeroth und ließ ihn dort von seinem sterblichen Vater und dessen Volk aufziehen. Danach zog sie in die Wildnis und bereitete sich darauf vor, in das Jenseits einzugehen, das sie erwartete. Medivh wuchs zu einem kräftigen Jungen heran und hatte keine Ahnung von der potenziellen Macht seines Geburtsrechts von Tirisfal.

Sargeras hielt sich zurück, bis die Kräfte des Knaben offenbar wurden. Bis dahin war Medivh zu einem jungen Mann herangewachsen, genoss ob seiner magischen Fähigkeiten hohes Ansehen in Azeroth und stürzte sich häufig in Abenteuer mit seinen beiden Freunden: Llane, Prinz von Azeroth, und Anduin Lothar, einer der letzten Nachfahren des Geschlechts der Arathi. Die drei Jungen trieben unablässig Schabernack im ganzen Königreich, waren aber beim Volke überaus beliebt.

Als Medivh vierzehn Jahre alt wurde, erwachte die kosmische Macht in ihm und wetteiferte mit dem ungeduldigen Geist von Sargeras, der in seiner Seele lauerte. Medivh fiel in einen Zustand der Katatonie, der viele Jahre andauerte. Als er aus dem Koma erwachte, stellte er fest, dass er erwachsen und seine Freunde Llane und Anduin die Herrscher von Azeroth geworden waren. Zwar wollte er seine neu erlangten unglaublichen Kräfte zum Wohle des Landes einsetzen, das er seine Heimat nannte, doch der dunkle Geist von Sargeras korrumpierte seine Gedanken und Emotionen für finstere Zwecke.

Sargeras frohlockte im dunklen Herzen von Medivh, denn er wusste, dass sich seine Pläne für eine zweite Invasion der Welt der Vollendung näherten und der letzte Wächter der Welt sie erfüllen würde.


----------



## Cybereule (1. April 2009)

Copy&Paste, das gleiche hab ich vor ner Weile gelesen auf der offi.WoW Seite, nette Geschichte aber, sollte man lesen wenn mal bisschen Hintergrundwissen haben will =) Am Ende schwächelts ein bisschen aber naja =) Mir fehlen ein paar Infos zu Personen wie Gilneas etc.
Hier der Link:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter1.html#1


----------



## Cysiaron (12. August 2009)

die amani-trolle waren zu beginn nicht feindseelig.
sie boten elfen und menschen eine enklave an.
diese entscheidung hatte das trollimperium gespalten. amani, als größter widersacher versuchte dann die menschen zu vertreiben. zu diesem zeitpunkt hatte das trollimperium schon viele klans verloren und fühlte sich von diesen verraten.


----------

